# renegade hoof boot question



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey Rhonda!
I've never done this myself but I've heard of people doing this a lot.

I personally, would only use it while riding (not during turnout, ect.) because they're not meant for constant use. I also wouldn't use it as an excuse to not have the farrier come until she's due for a trim or a new set of shoes. Still get the farrier to come replace the shoe or pull the others.

I don't think that the horse would mind but I also can imagine that the traction, feel, and weight of a shod hoof compared to a booted hoof is different so it's not an ideal fix. Ideally you would have boots OR shoes but I don't see any problem with it being a temporary solution until the farrier can get there.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

I think of them as a 'spare tire' for flats on the trail... I keep an extra hoof boot in my saddle bag just in case. When my horses were shod I had one ready for a lost shoe, now I still have one for a lost boot, if needed. However, I would only use it to get back to the trailer. I wouldn't want to ride regularly on one shoe/one boot. If both hooves in the front or both in the back are booted I think it is fine though. For a while I had front shoes only, and used boots on the back only when needed.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.. I am planning to transition to no shoes and use hoof boots. 

But... until then I thought to use a hoof boot as a "spare tire" just to finish out the ride. I agree with Laurapratt that the feel/traction/weight would be different and wondered if anyone else used just one when they lost a shoe. 

Rhonda


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

RhondaLynn said:


> My question, If I have shoes on the regularly ridden horses and a shoe comes off, can I just put one hoof boot on (a front hoof) and it not mess her up being weird weighted or feeling??
> 
> Has anyone done this??


In my world, hoof boots are for this exact use: as a "spare tire" on trail if a shoe is lost. I have had it happen to Dream once and once to my DH and George. In both cases, we applied a boot (we have easyboots, but as long as it fits, the concept should be the same regardless of boot type). The horses went on down the trail who no appreciable issue, going another 5-10 miles.

However, as someone else pointed out, it was only a band-aid until we could get the horses to a farrier and have the shoes replaced.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Does the horse need shoes now? You might be able to pull the shoes and use the hoof boots when you ride now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I used to ride endurance and did some of it barefoot and some in light (not hack) shoes depending on terrain and wear on the hoof. Three years ago we moved into terrain with lots of jagged rocks and I trialled Hoof Boots. I have a forward, overstriding horse and could not keep the front boots on with Easyboots. I switched to Renegades and have never, ever had a problem with them coming off in two years of rough trails with mud, rocks, water crossing, lots of fast trotting and the odd sprint, and they are SO easy to put on and take off, and offer excellent traction and minimal interference with the horse's action. If I were competing now I'd do it in my Renegades. Far more protection from stone bruising than horseshoes as well.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks SueC... you said what I wanted to hear. I have a gaited mare who has a long over stride. She has pulled off her front shoes with the back hoof striking it. Not often but it has happened.

We (hubby and I) ride all winter long, during the summer when the flies are bad and it is hot we quit. We also then have lots of farm/garden chores to take the place of riding. So during the summer would be the perfect time to transition to barefoot. That is what we did with the extra horse last summer, who now is using the Renegades when darling daughter graces us with her presence to ride.

I was just wondering about those days when she has a shoe on the night before a ride then when we get ready to put them on the trailer she has lost one.. Those are the days I wondered about using just ONE hoof boot to get me thru the ride. 

Rhonda


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I personally wouldn't start a ride with a missing shoe. I'd use it as a spare on the trail for a lost shoe while riding, only to get back to camp safely.

My horses are barefoot. My mare does well in fitted Easyboot Gloves, never lost one in any riding condition. My gelding goes in Renegades in front, and no problem so far. I'm considering Renegade Vipers to get him covered on all four. There is a Renegade FB page if anyone has fitting issues with the boots.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Subscribing with interest...dubious though. My horse joins the Ministry of Silly walks in pro choice leg boots, I can't imagine what he'd be like in hoof boots. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2ViNJFZC8


----------



## 2scicrazed (Apr 7, 2014)

When I transitioned over from shoes to barefoot, I only needed to use boots on the fronts. I also ride gaited - and those horses will move VERY differently in gait when you first put boots on. Only used the 'emergency trail boot' idea once - didn't work well. Ended up having to walk back to camp. Trying anything faster than walk when a gaited horse is shod on left front and booted on right front was just waiting for a stumble. 

Boots have more traction than the average shoe. Most gaited horses move with a bit of a slide when in gait. Especially if they have developed their gait while wearing shoes. The second the grip changes on one side but not the other - they will be off in gait. Some more than others. 

I've now been 100% barefoot for 7 years. Not even using a boot. No matter the rock or slope - my gaited horses stay sound and never slip. They've stayed sound even when I was training 40 miles per week. It takes time, the right feed/supplements, rock laid down in front of troughs, and proper trimming/rounding.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've never put a shoe on my gaited mare...and I've owned her for 5 years.

I ride her with front boots...a size 2w renegade..although I've ridden her 22 miles barefooted.

I think she could do without the boots, but it makes me feel better....

My wife's quarter horse needs boots on all four hoofs.....


----------

